# Are the Infinity Kappa 9's for 1000$ worth it?



## grantwb1 (Apr 4, 2010)

I am looking at buying a pair of the Infinity kappa 9's, old school. They will need some work and I am guessing i will have 1k$ in them when all is said and done. Is there something that is more recently made that will give the same SQ or better? I just want a 2 tower stereo set up right now for listen to records and CD's. All opinions are welcome. I plan on giving these the power they need if I get them.


----------



## Viggen (May 2, 2011)

I am a old school kappa fan... own the smaller & newer 8.1's (2 pair) & also two pairs of the 5.1's (purchased my 2nd pair last night) plus kappa video centers

Many do claim they are excellent speakers however the bad thing with the 8-9 series is they need LOTS of power. I do think with proper amplification they really are hard to beat dollar for dollar, they compare to speakers costing thousands more!!

The 9's & 9.1's need a LOT more then what my 8.1's need & I am presently bi amping them with a pair of Parasound HCA1500's, & I think they need more/better power. Depending on what amp or amps you use, they might or might not be a good bet. The 9's are known as amp killers since they can drop below 2ohms in the lower end..... thus you must be careful on the amp you choose to power them.

I want a set to try them out..... but I want to try different amps on my 8.1's first, I know what I want, just have to save up for it & pay off some bills first


----------



## generalkorrd (Jan 10, 2009)

As difficult as 9's are to drive, you may want to look at something a bit newer instead, Have you looked at Paradigm? Some very good sounding and looking speakers


----------

